# Database Discussions > Sybase >  how to create a unique Id?

## Jason Xiao

Hi, 
my sql command run on NT-based webserver, Sybase is in UNIX. User does not enter &#34;ID&#34;, how do I let system to create unique id (ID) when add ( insert ) new data into a table?
====
  sql = &#34;INSERT INTO super (&#34; &_
        &#34;ID, &#34; &_
        &#34;Datevintage, &#34; &_        
        &#34;Region, &#34; &_
        &#34;MapFormat) &#34; &_

        &#34; VALUES(&#34;
  sql = sql &  ??? ( read from system, ?? )
  sql = sql & Request.Form(&#34;txtDateVintage&#34 :Wink: , & &#34;,&#34;
  sql = sql & Request.Form(&#34;txtRegion&#34 :Wink: , & &#34;,&#34;
 sql = sql & Request.Form(&#34;txtFormat&#34 :Wink:   & &#34 :Wink: &#34;

Any suggestion would be appreciated

Jason

jxiao@sirokygroup.com

----------

